# Betrug- Paypal Lastschrift zurückbuchen



## Phill.B (10 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen

gestern Nacht als ich nach Hause kam habe ich noch kurz meine e-mails gecheckt und da trifft mich der schlag. Es wurden zahlreiche Abbuchungen von meinem Paypal-Konto getätigt insgesamt 600 €.
Ich habe sofort reagiert und die Einzugsermächtigung meines Kontos deaktiviert und eine e-mail an Paypal geschickt. Ich hab denen geschrieben dass ich meine Bank anweisen werde keine Lastschriften von Paypal durchzuführen und dass sich Paypal um Klärung des Betrugs kümmern soll.

Was ist jetzt wenn Paypal oder Ich nichts nachweisen kann und trotzdem das Geld von mir fordert, wie soll ich reagieren? Geht Paypal im schlimmsten Fall auch vor Gericht.


----------



## PayPalWebhilfe (10 August 2012)

Hallo Phill.B.

Natürlich ist das keine schöne Erfahrung.

Wichtig ist, dass du uns den Fremdzugriff meldest.
Entweder direkt über dein PayPal-Konto unter "Konfliktlösungen" und dann "Fremdzugriff", oder telefonisch unter der Rufnummer 0180 500 66 27 (14 ct/min aus dem deutschen Festnetz).

Gerne kannst du uns auch eine E-Mail an [email protected] senden.
Sobald du uns den Fremdzugriff gemeldet hast, werden wir die Zahlungen überprüfen.

Ganz wichtig für dich ist, dass du deinen Computer auf Viren überprüfst und deine Passwörter und Sicherheitsabfragen sofort änderst.

Zusätzlich würden wir dir empfehlen den kostenlosen Sicherheitsschlüssel für dein PayPal-Konto zu aktivieren(SMSTAN).

Wenn du weitere Fragen hast, kontaktiere uns am besten direkt.


Viele Grüße, 
dein Team von der PayPal-Webhilfe
-- 
Dieser Account wird von einem Mitarbeiter von PayPal verwaltet. Die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse ist von PayPal autorisiert, dies erkennen Sie an der Endung „@paypal.com“. 
PayPal (Europe) S.à r.l. et Cie, S.C.A., Société en Commandite par Actions. Eingetragener Firmensitz: 22-24 Boulevard Royal, L-2449 Luxembourg, RCS Luxembourg B 118 349.


----------



## Hippo (10 August 2012)

Bitte akkreditiere Dich unter [email protected] für diese Kontaktdaten.
Aus Sicherheitsgründen müssen wir diese sonst später löschen so plausibel das auch klingt was Du schreibst


----------



## Hippo (10 August 2012)

Hallo Phill, Du warst nicht gemeint, sondern der Mitarbeiter von Paypal soll sich akkreditieren lassen.
Du kannst Dich jederzeit selbst registrieren.


----------



## Cindy Geschka (28 März 2022)

Guten tag
Ich habe auch sowas bekommen von Pay Pal Lastschrift und haben auch abgezogen bei mein Konto.


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2022)

Dann gehst du einfach zu deiner Bank und widersprichst der Buchung, wenn du sie zuvor nicht genehmigt hattest, fertig. Schau aber besser zuvor in deinen PayPal-Account, ob das was mit Aktivitäten dort zu tun hat.


----------

